

Show HN: dead simple XML/JSON to NSObjects and vice versa. - bennyg
https://github.com/uacaps/NSObject-ObjectMap

======
my3681
We have also used the core of this to create an IO class for saving state to
disk and back. You can find it here:

[https://github.com/uacaps/NSObject-
ObjectIO](https://github.com/uacaps/NSObject-ObjectIO)

It's a one liner to save complex objects (see demos) with encryption. We used
AES-256 encryption with PBKDF2 for the key gen. That said, we would be more
than happy to hear reviews on the efficacy of our method. Thanks!

------
danderton
This looks very good, similar to RestKit but alot more flexible. Good Work

